# well stimulation



## محمد الاكرم (11 مايو 2012)

السلام
*هاااااااااااااام*
*well stimulation techniques*
petrofed.winwinhosting.net/upload/IAI/17-20mar10/Wellstimulationtech.pdf

وفقكم الله


----------



## نديم مطر (16 مايو 2012)

thank you


----------



## مهندس نفطي (1 يونيو 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك تم التحميل​


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وهذا كتاب آخر بعنوان 
Well Stimulation & Hydraulic Fracturing
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 يونيو 2012)

_الله يعطيك العافية 
دمت بخير_​


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 يونيو 2012)

NOC_engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وهذا كتاب آخر بعنوان
> Well Stimulation & Hydraulic Fracturing
> يمكنكم تحميله من هنا



_شكرا لك 
دمت بخير
_​


----------



## م.بترولي (12 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------

